# Changes to Alberta Semi-Skilled Worker Program



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Within the Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program (AINP) there is created a short-term initiative geared towards supporting businesses in the hotel and lodging industry throughout the province. 

In the past, employers in the lodging and hotel industry were restricted to nominating a limited number of workers each year. But the ‘2013 Hotel and Lodging Additional Allocation Initiative’ allows Alberta employers to nominate as many eligible clerks/agents, food and beverage servers, and room attendants for Permanent Residency as they need. Workers in these positions are considered semi-skilled.

more info: FAQ | Alberta Canada - Alberta, Canada


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Also available for long-haul drivers; the 2013 Heavy Haul Initiative. The existing trucking industry category will be temporarily expanded to include heavy haul drivers servicing all industries in Alberta.
more info: Semi-skilled Worker criteria | Alberta Canada - Alberta, Canada


----------



## tbelvin (Jun 20, 2013)

Would employers be willing to get an LMO for a TFW visa for one of these semi-skilled positions in Alberta?
www,hrsdc,gc,ca/eng/jobs/foreign_workers/lower_skilled/index.shtml


----------

